# handeling in a truck



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

i have a nissan pickup (yes i know not the best suited for this) but actually im a big fan of autocross, i know that brakeing and suspention are also part of performance in a car so i have already went out and had ceramic lifetime pads put on my truck and im looking for ways of getting it to handle better i know ill never be a good autocrosser in it but i would like to play around,

so im looking to see what i can do to improve suspension, handeling and brakes. i have rear drum brakes but i want to see if there is any way to upgrade their performance without swaping in discs,

so any input would help,
Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rear drums are fine. the biggest problem you're gonna have is the chassis isn't made for handling, it's a truck chassis.


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

chimmike said:


> rear drums are fine. the biggest problem you're gonna have is the chassis isn't made for handling, it's a truck chassis.


yeah i know about that so i know im not going to win anything i just like to have fun. 
the thing is i enjoy speed i mean alot, but going fast isnt as much fun as a varying situation like autocross


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how old are you?


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

i dont know why it matters but im tuning 19 on sat.
im not talking about any crazy handeling but at least make my truck more stable
its not a new idea i mean look at the ford lightning i know it cant outhandle a car but id like to be somewhere close to that


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't bother trying to make a silk purse from that sow's ear. Autocrossing = Good. Hopping up truck = Bad. Just get some good tires and learn to drive what you've got. When you have the money for a car, *then* drop some change on improvements.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

went through the same thing with my S10. Bigger tires made the most drastic improvement. I was running 205/55/15 Pirelli Scorpion P Zeros (they are for trucks and suvs) summer only. excellent traction dry and wet. If you can fit these under your truck, grip will no longer be an issue, ever, but body roll will.

New shocks will make a big difference in control even if you just get new ones, and if your truck doesn't have both front and rear sway bars, get them. body roll was a big issue with my S10 as it never came with a rear bar from the factory. Good Luck


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> went through the same thing with my S10. Bigger tires made the most drastic improvement. I was running 205/55/15 Pirelli Scorpion P Zeros (they are for trucks and suvs) summer only. excellent traction dry and wet. If you can fit these under your truck, grip will no longer be an issue, ever, but body roll will.
> 
> New shocks will make a big difference in control even if you just get new ones, and if your truck doesn't have both front and rear sway bars, get them. body roll was a big issue with my S10 as it never came with a rear bar from the factory. Good Luck


thanks for the info, your an asset to these boards!

now bahearn or anyone else thats thinking that since i have a truck, it has no room for modification, i didnt want an opinion on to do it or not, i was asking how to do it. now if that wasnt your meaning I appoligize but it bothers me when people put down other people's rides and ambitions

i realize im young but what does that matter there are 19yr olds running in nascar. i got the truck because i wanted it and how often do you see a mini-truck able to hang with the big-boys? in my city theres very few fixed up trucks, but ricer hondas are everywhere, and the few trucks are usually full-size ones. i didnt want to be thought of as the next guy i wanted something slightly different. which is why people modify there cars in the firstplace

oh and by the way I had the money for a car, i chose this truck. i could probably drop in an sr20det and be faster than alot of the basic cars out there and i have plans for that, just at a much later date, as in probably when i graduate from college and am making more than 5.20 an hour part time.


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> went through the same thing with my S10. Bigger tires made the most drastic improvement. I was running 205/55/15 Pirelli Scorpion P Zeros (they are for trucks and suvs) summer only. excellent traction dry and wet. If you can fit these under your truck, grip will no longer be an issue, ever, but body roll will.
> 
> New shocks will make a big difference in control even if you just get new ones, and if your truck doesn't have both front and rear sway bars, get them. body roll was a big issue with my S10 as it never came with a rear bar from the factory. Good Luck


was about to make similar suggestion...but got in too late i guess.. anyways, as far as I'm concerned, you can make any vehicle handle better, some just do a better handling job than others.

not too sure if it's available... coil spring upgrade from leaf spring.
and you might want to upgrade to the V6 SE pathfinder brakes if the stockers an issue.

otherwise, just have fun.

and for those saying no to upgrading a truck for handling... ditch your cars and buy a bike instead.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Don't let anyone discourage you. You offered a valid question and unless I read it wrong, you asked how to improve the handling, not how to make it handle like a 350Z, but whatever. Somehow it turned into a sermon on why a pickup truck can't handle well.

there is a guy here who runs autocross with a 99 GMC Sonoma with the factory ZQ8 handling package. The only upgrades he has are rims and bigger tires and he is running the stock 2.2l ,w/5 speed , which is a dog, and he has got nothing to be ashamed of . For his class, he is as competitive as anybody there. 

:thumbup:


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> Don't let anyone discourage you. You offered a valid question and unless I read it wrong, you asked how to improve the handling, not how to make it handle like a 350Z, but whatever. Somehow it turned into a sermon on why a pickup truck can't handle well.
> 
> there is a guy here who runs autocross with a 99 GMC Sonoma with the factory ZQ8 handling package. The only upgrades he has are rims and bigger tires and he is running the stock 2.2l ,w/5 speed , which is a dog, and he has got nothing to be ashamed of . For his class, he is as competitive as anybody there.
> 
> :thumbup:


thanks astreamk1 and asura, 
yeah i agree ill never beable to handle like a lotus, 350z, any allwheel-drive sports car, i just want to upgrade my suspention so its a little more like a car.

just because i have the aerodynamics of a brick dosent mean i have to handle like one too! lol


----------



## tmeh (Oct 15, 2004)

honestly the best modifications you can make are in this order:

-training ($100-$400 maybe and will do more for you than you can imagine)

-as previously mentioned, tires. one of the most important performance upgrades. definitely dedicated tires at least summer/winter if not autox/summer/winter.

-and again as previously mentioned, whichever your truck should get first, sway bar if unequipped and following that firmer springs

-then brakes, then that motor swap


just for fun trivia, since the rear end of your truck is so light... if you get the biggest rear swaybar you can and have your truck re-aligned with slight toe-out in the rear, on tight turns through the conez the inside rear will lift off the ground and the back end will rotate, sorta like 4 wheel steering. MAJOR fast  not the best for a daily driver.


you should see me throw my pathy through the cones.... f'n hilarious  goodluck


----------

